# Tarantula housing in RUB's



## esmi000 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm getting another Tarantula some point this week and i have a spare* RUB* lying around. Iv heard that there not good to keep Tarantulas in don't know why. :/ But i have also heard that they are perfectly fine to keep them in. Any suggestions? Not sure what to go with also it is a good size for them.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

It's all depends what the size of the rub the size of the tarantula


----------



## esmi000 (Oct 29, 2013)

Its a 9ltr RUB and going to be a Red Knee Tarantula.


----------



## ryanhollands (Jun 14, 2010)

i have got some of the small rubs 0.3 litre to house my slings and there doing fine


----------



## nolan1977 (Nov 2, 2013)

Where is the cheapest place to gets RUBS from?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

nolan1977 said:


> Where is the cheapest place to gets RUBS from?



A RUB shop ? :whistling2:


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

They have there own website asda sell them so do staples


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

I've got a GBB and obt in a Tesco stacking box which practically the same thing. Plenty of floor space and I've only seen the obt leave her web den once


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

But there again I use exo terra faunariums as they look better i'm my opinion


----------



## nolan1977 (Nov 2, 2013)

I will try get my hands on some. The rubs will defo be cheaper than the faunariums!

The tesco stacking boxes, do all tescos sell them olr is it through the online sales?

I have just got a pink toe (avic avic), He is currently in a faunarium about the size of a large cricket pen. Any suggestions as to what I could use for the arboreal species?


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

nolan1977 said:


> I will try get my hands on some. The rubs will defo be cheaper than the faunariums!
> 
> The tesco stacking boxes, do all tescos sell them olr is it through the online sales?
> 
> I have just got a pink toe (avic avic), He is currently in a faunarium about the size of a large cricket pen. Any suggestions as to what I could use for the arboreal species?


Any extra will do them, anything with a non food section.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

nolan1977 said:


> I will try get my hands on some. The rubs will defo be cheaper than the faunariums!
> 
> The tesco stacking boxes, do all tescos sell them olr is it through the online sales?
> 
> I have just got a pink toe (avic avic), He is currently in a faunarium about the size of a large cricket pen. Any suggestions as to what I could use for the arboreal species?


Search for Tesco go cook storage jars. They're acrylic enclosure that are perfect for arboreals. Drill ventilation holes and you're good to go. Be suitable for juveniles and they're Avaliable in 3 sizes. I use mine for my Avics


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> But there again I use exo terra faunariums as they look better i'm my opinion


They do look better. However there is no way I am laying out £££'s (each time), when I can create a perfectly good domain for it for next to nothing. The only viv I have bought was a nice looking cube from House of Spiders. It took ages to send and the practical issues were a lack of ventilation in it(imo), and a lid that does not seem secure to me.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Mr Mister said:


> They do look better. However there is no way I am laying out £££'s (each time), when I can create a perfectly good domain for it for next to nothing. The only viv I have bought was a nice looking cube from House of Spiders. It took ages to send and the practical issues were a lack of ventilation in it(imo), and a lid that does not seem secure to me.


Each to there own really I don't class them as expensive :welcome::welcome:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> Each to there own really I don't class them as expensive :welcome::welcome:


What are they costing you per unit?

How many T's do you have?

Don't get me wrong, it would be lovely, but I am thinking costly if you have many.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

£9.18 each and I have more than a few tarantula's put it that way :lol2:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> £9.18 each and I have more than a few tarantula's put it that way :lol2:


Not too bad. But is that for a really small size?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I only have one of my Ts in a rub and I will soon be changing it as I don't like rubs for my Ts, I prefer all my invert enclosures to all match or at least look the same, well for my bigger Ts anyway, I have a mix of large flat faunarium, standard large faun, exo terra breeding box and large komoda plastic terrariums & all my smaller Ts in a mixture of different sized tubs ranging from small pots slings arrive in to lunch boxes.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Mr Mister said:


> Not too bad. But is that for a really small size?


Nope that's for the large faunarium


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> Nope that's for the large faunarium


May look into these then fella.

: victory:


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Mr Mister said:


> May look into these then fella.
> 
> : victory:


The spider shop buddy is where mine come from :no1:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> The spider shop buddy is where mine come from :no1:


Ah bud, my error.

I was under the impression you were speaking about something else.

But it is this below that you mean, right?

Buy Exo Terra Standard Faunarium (Small) from our Tank Decorations range - Tesco.com


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

I got confused mate.

Thought you meant these.

Exo Terra Congo Terrarium 45x45x60cm


----------

